# HVAC six min solution on sale



## WandaKing (Aug 31, 2010)

I know someone is sellling the HVAC six min solution on ebay

http://cgi.ebay.com/Six-Minute-Sollutions-...=item3a5e368cc8


----------



## WandaKing (Aug 31, 2010)

WandaKing said:


> I know someone is sellling the HVAC six min solution on ebay
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Six-Minute-Sollutions-...=item3a5e368cc8


http://cgi.ebay.com/Six-Minute-Sollutions-...=item3a5e368cc8


----------

